# welche dlc hab ich schon?



## Skipper81Ger (5. Februar 2013)

Nur ganz kurz. Hab mir den skyrim dragonborn dlc im pre order bei steam gekauft.

Heute sollte er aktiv sein. 
Also wo kann ich denn nun auf der steam Oberfläche sehen, welche dlcs ich besitze und welche schon downgeloaded sind oder noch runtergeladen werden müssen und vielleicht ab wann ich die Spielen kann....verzeihung, aber ich Blicke gerade nicht mehr durch. Danke


- Welche dlcs hab ich gekauft
- Welche kann ich noch kaufen
- welche davon sind bereits runtergeladen
- Welche muss ich runterladen und wenn das nicht automatisch startet wie animiere ich steam dazu
- Ab wann kann ich dragonborn spielen


Danke


----------



## cdo (5. Februar 2013)

In deiner Steam-Spielebibliothek: Rechte Maustaste auf Skyrim -> Eigenschaften. Im nun neuen Fenster den Reiter ganz Rechts "DLC" anklicken und du siehst alle DLC`s, die von dir gekauft wurden.
Gekaufte DLC`s sollten von Steam automatisch installiert werden, allerdings ist "Dragonborn" noch nicht von Steam freigeschalten. 05 Februar bedeutet nicht automatisch 00:01Uhr deutscher Zeit. Der DLC wird heute um 1900UTC freigegeben = 20:00 unserer Zeit.

mfg


----------



## elpadre (5. Februar 2013)

da gibt es NICHTS mehr zu ergänzen, klasse erklärt!


----------



## Skipper81Ger (5. Februar 2013)

Jo. Danke das Reicht mir schon! 

Hatte es auch so gemacht, nur finden ich die Übersicht nicht schön.
Zb werden einem immernoch Inhalte zum kauf angeboten die man schon längst hat und man kann nicht sehen wann ein Inhalt dann auch freigeschaltet ist/wird.

Von mir aus close.


----------



## Gizmo5555 (5. Februar 2013)

Ging mir bei CiV 5 und den DLS'S in der Winteraktion so.

Hatte keinen Plan mehr welche ich bereits habe und wollte einige einkaufen. Steam hat mir dann mitgeteilt das ich die für mich selber nicht kaufen kann, da ich sie bereits habe. Sprich, wäre nur als Geschenk gegangen.


----------



## Skipper81Ger (5. Februar 2013)

Also der Download zu dragonborn hat bei mir Punkt 20:00 Uhr automatisch gestartet. Falls das wen interessiert. So. Fertig. Es kann losgehen 

Immerhin mit 2.5 MB/s obwohl sicher viele gleichzeitig laden. Ist knapp n gigabyte groß.


----------



## PunktPunkt (5. Februar 2013)

bei mir tut sich gar nichts ich hab das Spiel heute von Amazon bekommen und gleich registriert es wird unter DLCs auch angezeigt aber der download startet nicht 

wenn ich versuche es erneut zu aktivieren dann heißts nur dass es noch nicht erschienen sei


----------



## PunktPunkt (5. Februar 2013)

gibts ne Möglichkeit den Download manuell zu starten?


----------



## PunktPunkt (5. Februar 2013)

ok hat sich erledigt jetz downloadet er mit Knapp 4 MB/s


----------



## crafty (6. Februar 2013)

Da Dragonborn ein DLC ist, muss man ihn doch bestimmt beim Starten des Spiels unter "Spieldaten" aktivieren (Häkchen setzen).

Da es bei mir dort nicht auftaucht, schätze ich mal, Steam hat es bei mir noch nicht gesaugt?!

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/big/extk-7-8f14.png


----------

